# Ring/Necklace Trick Predicting Twins???



## Missalissa86

Ok so I posted this in a couple other threads a couple minutes ago, but I am dying to know if anyone has any information about this! I did the trick where you put a ring on a necklace and hold it over your left palm, and it's supposed to tell you the gender of every pregnancy you have had or will have. I did it like 5 times on my own hand and 2 times over my husbands and each time it came back the same. It predicted 7 pregnancies, it predicted boy for the right pregnancy for each of my sons, and then for this last pregnancy (#7) it got weird. It started off swinging in circles, then without a pause started immediately to swing back and forth. I tried to Google what this result meant, and can't find it anywhere. I'm just wondering from any of you who know what this supposed to mean...is this result supposed to mean girl/boy twins?????


----------



## MrsDani

Yeah that is supposed to be twins :) did you try the over the tummy? That's funny cause my hand says twins too. And when I do it over my tummy in the middle it says twins. And the left side says girl, and the right side says boy. You should do the ove the tummy and say the results :)


----------



## Missalissa86

OMG I did over the tummy and that says twins too! LOL


----------



## MrsDani

Maybe we are both having twins? :)


----------



## Missalissa86

Holy crap! When do you have your first ultrasound?


----------



## smileygurl85

I've never heard of this - but it sounds way more hygienic than peeing on baking-soda. Lol! I think I'll go find a ring and a necklace!

My DH already thinks I'm crazy so this can't hurt. Right? ;)


----------



## Missalissa86

Oh what's the baking soda test? Be sure to tell us your results! lol


----------



## smileygurl85

From what I've seen - to do the baking soda test you put a little bit of baking soda (1 spoonful) in a cup and pee on it. If it fizzes straight away it's supposed to be a boy, if no fizzing then it's a girl. But there was disagreement if giving it a stir was allowed or not. Complicated science and all. lol!

I tried the ring test. Over my hand said a boy and over my tummy said a girl so now I'm super-confused. I'll be happy so long as it's healthy though. :)

I've got a scan on Thurs (1 day shy of 14 wks!) and am hoping the dr. will be able to 'guess' and that I'll at least get a little picture to take home with me. I'm so excited to know either way.


----------



## Missalissa86

Awwww how exciting!!! Make sure you let us know how your scan goes :)


----------



## MrsDani

I was waiting till I have a missed period to make a dr. Appt. Which isn't till Thursday :)


----------



## tryin4baby

what does it mean if it goes back and forth?


----------



## Missalissa86

Back and forth is a boy :)


----------



## Missalissa86

MrsDani said:


> I was waiting till I have a missed period to make a dr. Appt. Which isn't till Thursday :)

Ya Im gonna wait a little bit too. I have a history of miscarriage so I figure I should wait to see if this is gonna be a sticky bean before I make an appt. No need to go in if it's not gonna last...sorry I know that sounds so morbid. But I think this one is a forever baby, so I'll probably call to make an appt next week sometime :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Missalissa86 said:


> Back and forth is a boy :)

oh wow everyone thinks im having a boy too :haha:


----------



## Missalissa86

I'm so shocked at how accurate this was for me! Have you tried the Chinese Calendar Gender Predictor yet?


----------



## tryin4baby

um im not sure, ive tried a few things. how do i find that one?


----------



## JessPape

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html This site suggests a boy, and also the ring test suggest a boy too!


----------



## tryin4baby

boy on that one too ^^


----------



## Missalissa86

Lol awesome! You guys are both having boys! ....and apparently me and Dani are having twins!!!! lol


----------



## TwoMummies

I got boy on the ring test which matches the chinese gender test :thumbup:

Just checked and the chinese gender test is right for my first 2 children as well, looks good so far.


----------



## Missalissa86

How exciting! :) Can't wait to find out if these are accurate!


----------



## MrsDani

I know! Twins would be amazing :)


----------



## Missalissa86

I just did the bleach test, and it says boy! I'm confused now...starting to get mixed results! lol


----------



## MrsDani

I wouldn't do the bleach test because the chemicals that it creates are very hazardous. Just thought you would want to know :)


----------



## Missalissa86

I already did it :blush: I did keep my nose plugged though and tried to hold my breath :)


----------



## Cheyking17

I just did it over my stomach and it said twins one side was a boy and the other was a girl could this mean I'm having twins


----------

